# help .....vintage pavoni gastkets ??



## thewhitehouse (Aug 4, 2020)

0


1 post




Report post








#8


Posted 11 minutes ago

Hello ,

I have just bought a late 60's pavoni , with twin power toggle switch on eBay which was supposedly in perfect working order !!! it seems not !!!🤨....Bloody annoying !!

Does anyone know if there is a service kit for a late 60's pavonine lever coffee machine . Unfortunately the espresso shop doesn't do them / cannot source them as they are apparently a little smaller than later ones.

I have water leaking out of the head when it warms up and assume it is the plunger gaskets gone ?? and lever doesn't apply much pressure when engaging

Have phoned espresso services .co.uk but they do not /cannot source these gaskets as they are slightly smaller apparently...

Apparently mine is the coffee machine where the head unit is welded / fixed to the boiler and the plunger is serviced by releasing nut on top / sliding plunger down and out where the coffee grindings go

Hopefully a possibility before I send it back.

any help would be much appreciated.

mark


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/guarnizioni-la-pavoni.html

Try above. They are Italy based. I have found them to give a good service and very helpful with practical advice. English is a second language, so cut them some slack. They will respond reasonably quickly to an email. Provide as much info as possible plus photos including the underside of base.

The post costs are high for single items, so go over your machine and find what else you may need to make best use of the post costs. It is usually sent DHL arriving (UK) within a couple of days.


----------



## thewhitehouse (Aug 4, 2020)

thank you


----------

